# Audi allroad Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Kit - OCT SALE $5 Off + Free Shipping



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*October BLAU™ Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Filter Change Kit SALE*



**$5.00 OFF + FREE SHIPPING*
*For the month of October we're including a FREE Air Filter ($13.95 Value) when purchasing this kit!*

1997-2004 A4 w/ 4 Cyl 1.8L 20 Valve Turbocharged Engines and 5 Speed Tiptronic Automatic Transmissions
1996-2005 A4 w/ 6 Cyl Engines and 5 Speed Tiptronic Automatic Transmissions
2003-2006 A4 Cabriolet w/ 5 Speed Tiptronic Automatic Transmissions

1998-2004 A6 w/ 30 Valve Engines and Automatic Transmissions
2001-2005 allroad Models

1997-1999 A8 Non-Quattro _(Sorry, no free air filter with this A8 kit.)_

2000-2002 S4 w/ Automatic Transmissions
2004-2006 S4 Cabriolet w/ 4.2L and 5 Speed Automatic Transmissions



*OCTOBER SALES - Ends 10/31/2011*
$5 OFF + Free Serpentine Arm + Free Shipping on Select Timing Belt Kits
$10 to $15 OFF + Free Shipping on Select BLAU™ Shock Kits
$5 OFF Select Ignition Wire Sets
Overstock Sale + Free Shipping on Select Front Control Arm Kits
Sale Prices on Tie Rod Boot Kits
Sale Prices on Oil Filters
Sale Prices on Windshield Wipers



*Sale prices, free shipping, and free gift specials on select kits only. Free ground shipping to the contiguous 48 US states. Offer Ends 10/31/11. Subject to change without notice.

*Blauparts' Audi Parts Department*


----------

